# New Release on an Aristo Craft PWC Adapter Board



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

I've had a chance to do test drive the new, soon to be released Aristo Craft PWC Adapter Board which I've used on the Sierra sound modules powered by the REVOLUTION receiver.

All testing was done with 18.5 volt Li-ion batteries and, in my opinion the testing has been very successful. It's very easily installed and allows the Sierra modules to work thoughout the higher voltage ranges. Using the original Sierra adapter board, I found that when using batteries of more that 16 volts, sound board would shut down and reboot. With the new Aristo Craft board, there is no shut down. It also eliminates the need for the small battery. 

Release date is not confirmed but rumor has it that the MSRP will be $30 or so. 

Disclaimer: I dont' have any other technical stuff on it or what other applcations it might be used for, so any questions like that should go directly to Navin at Aristo.


----------



## Mulle (Feb 8, 2008)

Stan, 
Will the sound board shut down when no power is applied to the locomotive after a time-out period and then re-start when power is applied? 
Thanks 
Dick M.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mulle on 22 Jul 2010 02:39 PM 
Stan, 
Will the sound board shut down when no power is applied to the locomotive after a time-out period and then re-start when power is applied? 
Thanks 
Dick M. Dick, if you're running under battery power and the adapter board is wired directly to the power input on the REVOLUTION receiver, the sound will stay on as long as there is INPUT power to the REVOLUTION receiver. If you have a shut off switch on your battery input to the receiver, then the power will shut down as you have no power to the receiver.

In the case you would be running the REVOLUTION on track power with constant voltage to the track, you would have sound from the module. 

Hope this helps.


----------

